# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأحد 1 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

Spain-La Liga BBVA
12:00 Valencia - Real Sociedad
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-
Biss
17:00 Eibar-Athletic de Bilbao
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -
CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400
-FTA/Biss
SS-6 HD / SuperSport 6 HD
-Eutelsat 16°E - 10804 H 29950 -
FTA
19:00 Sevilla FC-Atletico de
Madrid
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -
CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400
-FTA/Biss
21:00 Real Madrid - Villarreal
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -
CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400
-FTA/Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA
(DVB-S2)
Film Plus-Sport Plus HD
-HellasSat 39°E -12646 H 30000
-FTA (DVB-S2)
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500
-FTA
3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500
-FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -
Biss (DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -
FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss
(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -
Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
England-Premier League
13:00 Liverpool - Manchester
City
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -
CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400
-FTA/Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA
(DVB-S2)
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000
-I2(Bulsat)
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -
Biss
3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500
-FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -
Biss (DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -
FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss
(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -
Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)
15:05 Arsenal -Everton
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -
CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400
-FTA/Biss
Diema
-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000
-I2(Bulsat)
Stan Sport
-Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -
Biss
England-League Cup // Final
17:00 Chelsea -Tottenham
Hotspur
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-
Biss
Ant-1
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12702 H 13960 -
Biss (DVB-S2)
3 Sport TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500
-FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
England-Championship
15:05 Norwich City - Ipswich
Town
Nova Sport BG
-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000
-I2(Bulsat)
Germany -1.Bundesliga
15:30 B.Monchengladbach -
Poderborn
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -
FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -
FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -
FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -
FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
17:30 Werder Bremen - Wolfsburg
TRT 2 / TRT Haber
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -
FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -
FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -
FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -
FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT 2 HD / TRT Haber HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -
FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
italy-serie A
15:00 PALERMO - EMPOLI
A Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -
CW (Digiturk)
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -
FTA/Biss
A Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500 -
FTA/Biss
SS-6 HD / SuperSport 6 HD
-Eutelsat 16°E - 10804 H 29950 -
FTA
15:00 Sassuolo - Lazio
TV ZIMBO
Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -
FTA (SD)
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-
Biss
TM2 (ORTM 2)
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121 -
FTA
20:45 Torino - Napoli
AZTV Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400
-FTA/Biss
Belgium Jupiler League
14:30 Club Brugge -Peruwelz
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -
FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000
-FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-
FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
18:00 RSC Anderlecht -Kortrijk
Saudi Sports 1
-Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -
FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000
-FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-
FTA
Saudi Sport-1 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
NTV Spor
-Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -
CW(DigiTurk)
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -
FTA/Biss
Brazil -Campeonato Carioca
19:55 Botafogo - Flamengo
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-
Biss
Colombia Liga Postobon I
00:05 CPD Junior Barranquilla-
Envigado
Saudi Sport-2
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
Saudi Sport-2 HD
-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -
FTA (DVB-S2)
Holland Eredivisie League
16:45 PSV Eindhoven -Ajax
Amsterdam
Film Plus-Sport Plus HD
-HellasSat 39°E -12646 H 30000
-FTA (DVB-S2)
Maroc -Botola Pro
15:00 FAR Rabat - Olympic Club
de Safi
Arriadia
-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -
FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -
FTA
-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA
(Maghreb-Arabe)
16:00 Kawkab Athletic Club
Marrakech-Fath Union Sport de
Rabat
2M National / Monde / MENA
-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -
FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -
FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -
FTA
-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -
FTA(C-Band)
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -
FTA/Biss
Tunisia -Ligue1
14:00 Club Africain - Etoile du
Sahel
Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )
-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -
FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -
FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA
(C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA
(C-Band)
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894
-FTA
Alkass one
-Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -
FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -
FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA
(DVB-S2)
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -
FTA
Alkass One HD
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA
(DVB-S2)
14:00 CA Bizertin - AS Gabes
Hannibal TV
-Nile sat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -
FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA
(C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA
(C-Band)
14:00 Stade Gabesien - AS Djerb
Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 )
-Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -
FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA
(C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA
(C-Band)
Abdullatif Jameel Saudi
Professional League
16:20 Hajer-Alfaisaly
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -
FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -
FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -
FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -
FTA
Omantel Professional League
16:50 Al Nahda- Fanja
Oman Sport
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -
FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Oman Sport HD
-Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -
FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA
Turkey-1.Lig
12:30 Alanyaspor - Altinordu
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -
FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -
FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -
FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -
FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
17:30 Sanliurfaspor -
Osmanlispor
TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -
FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -
FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -
FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -
FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
Swiss Super League
16:00 FC Sion -Luzern
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -
Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -
Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -
Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500-
Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -
Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -
Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)
Wales Premier League
17:00 The New Saints FC-Airbus
UK Broughton
S4C
-Astra 28.2°E-11344 V 27500 -
FTA
Austria Bundesliga
16:30 Red Bull Salzburg - Grodig
ORF 2
-Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -
CW(ORF Digital)
ORF 2 HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -
CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2)
Croatia 1.NHL League
15:00 NK Zagreb-Osijek
HNL
-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -
Biss
17:00 HNK Hajduk Split- Zadar
HNL
-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -
Biss
Ukrainian Vysha Liha
16:00 Dnipro -Volyn Lutsk
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -
FTA/Biss
18:30 Dynamo Kyiv - Metalist
Kharkiv
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -
FTA/Biss
Hungarian NB1
16:30 Gyori ETO -Videoton
Szekesfehervar
Duna TV
-Eutelsat 9°E-12207 H 27500 -
FTA
Duna TV HD
-Eutelsat 9°E-11958 V 27500-
FTA (DVB-S2)
Monday (Lundi) 02.02.2015
( GMT+1)
Bolivia Clausura
00:00 Oriente Petrolero- San Jose
Bolivia TV
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3759 H 2963 -
FTA (C-Band)
-Intelsat 55.5°W-3763 H 3000 -
FTA (DVB-S2) (C-Band)

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المتابعة*

----------

